# Lizards > Chameleons >  Skittles

## mainbutter

This is my girlfriend's panther cham, she got it at NARBC.

Here he is right after we got him:



Here he is now:



Here he is in his "pajamas" (nighttime colors when he is asleep)



These guys are unbelievably beautiful.

----------


## crapwhereaminow

He is stunning!!!!

and his pj's are awesome too.

----------


## journeyoftheanimals

Wow, awesome pictures and colors.  As I am writing this my fiance is asking how much they are.  May I ask how much your GF spent on it?

----------


## NYDragon

His pajamas lol.  He is gorgeous.  How is his attitude?  Does he tolerate people handling him at all?  One of these days when I have enough money, I want an Ambilobe Panther too.

----------


## mainbutter

Thanks for the compliments  :Very Happy: 

@journeyoftheanimals: I think she spent around $300 or just under, a bit pricier than most ambilobes, but that was the one she wanted.  You have more choice in your animal if you're willing to pay a bit more  :Smile:

----------


## hud556

Those colors are amazing!

----------


## BPelizabeth

wow...I soooooooo want a panther cham....amazing!!

----------


## spk329

WOW! Love the colors

----------


## Theartisticgemini

Beautiful colors!!

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

Awesome!
Panthers rock!

It is on my "someday" list...

----------


## Jeanne

Wow! Very neat, I had not realized they had so much color variation. Makes me want one, however, I know it is not a good idea in my home, too noisy and busy I think for a critter like that.

----------

